# Just Joined



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi all, new member from South Wales


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi Jamo welcome . Enjoy.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jamo8, Welcome to Forum, where in S Wales are you ? I'm in Pembroke West Wales.
H.


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome now you just need to join here www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Harold said:


> Hi Jamo8, Welcome to Forum, where in S Wales are you ? I'm in Pembroke West Wales.
> H.


Hi "Harold"
I'm in sunny Swansea lovin the TT Forum


----------

